# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wisse-Bac (Ridderkerk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wisse-Bac

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Het Doktershuis no. 3, Ridderkerk

Adres: Nicolaas Beetslaan 3, Ridderkerk

Website: www.het-doktershuis.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wisse-Bac*

----------

